# klonopin...



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Took a couple klonopins my friend had last night and it definitely chilled me out alot, Pretty much to the point where i wasn't even thinking about anything much. I took another one when i got up this morning and im still feeling pretty good. It definitely mellows you out. It could help some people who are constantly thinkign about stuff all the time.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Be careful with Clonazepam (Klonopin), it is highly addictive.

It works for lots of people with DP, and if you found it beneficial in relieving your DP you should go and get a prescription for it. Taking 1.5mgs in a 12 hour span right off the bat probably isn't a good idea. I'd start small - I've been taking 0.5mgs (1 pill) daily for 4 months and I am addicted.

So yes, Clonazepam is a good idea - but be careful with it and find the dose that works for you if you plan to continue with it.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> Be careful with Clonazepam (Klonopin), it is highly addictive.
> 
> It works for lots of people with DP, and if you found it beneficial in relieving your DP you should go and get a prescription for it. Taking 1.5mgs in a 12 hour span right off the bat probably isn't a good idea. I'd start small - I've been taking 0.5mgs (1 pill) daily for 4 months and I am addicted.
> 
> So yes, Clonazepam is a good idea - but be careful with it and find the dose that works for you if you plan to continue with it.


thanks for the advice. I bought 20 pills (not sure of the dose) today and i plan on taking 1 daily till i run out. I can definitely tell a difference when im on them. Its like the Dr doesn't even exist and im not constantly questioning my environment or reality.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful with Clonazepam (Klonopin), it is highly addictive.
> ...


The dose is probably 0.5mg - the vast majority of Clonazepam pills come in that dose, though you can get both 0.25 and 1mg i'm pretty sure.

Did you get a prescription for them? I'm not trying to lecture you about responsible drug use or anything - you can make that decision for yourself. The reason i'm concerned is because after taking the drug for 20 days if you don't have a doctor that will keep giving them to you, you could go through some serious withdrawal. If you are going to try Clonazepam treatment you need to make sure that you have a constant and reliable source of the drug at the very least. I'm sure you won't have a problem getting script from a doctor if you want to try them.

Just make sure when you are ready to stop you cut your dose in half for a while to taper off before quitting.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

im not looking to it as a long term treatment as i dont think my situation is that bad. Im starting to feel more normal everyday and these are definitely helping out.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

shaolinbomber said:


> im not looking to it as a long term treatment as i dont think my situation is that bad. Im starting to feel more normal everyday and these are definitely helping out.


But if you take one of those every day, you're treating it like a long-term solution. Then, on the 21st day, you will face withdrawal symptoms and your anxiety will most likely come back with a vengeance. I'm all for self-medication as long as you have an MD, but I'm going to go ahead and assume that you don't.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Klonopin (called Iktorivil here) aka Clonazepam saved my life.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

i guess we will see what happens when i run out.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> i guess we will see what happens when i run out.


I highly recommend you at the very least cut your last 5 pills in half and extend this experiment to 25 days total (the last 10 on half a pill).

It seems ridiculous after only 20 days I know - but addiction happens so quickly to Benzos. Research suggests they may be the most addictive drugs in the world (more so than Heroin). When I tried to withdraw from taking 0.5mg per day, I went through 8 days of hell on and off where I had severe suicidal feelings (not natural, entirely brought on by the drug), body aches, hot sweats, trouble sleeping, confusion, severe headaches, tremors, etc. I eventually had to reinstate on the drugs and am now in a 12 week withdrawal process where I am cutting my pills up into quarters, etc.

I'm not saying this will definitely happen to you - I was on them for 3 months, not 20 days and everyone is different. But better safe than sorry when talking about Benzos.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

trust me, you dont wanna go through klonopin withdrawel, i've been on it for 2 years, up to 3-4mg's a day, if i miss it, i start to feel it, its a scary scary thing.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

i have not noticed any physical withdrawal symptoms yet but i havn't been off of them completely. Im taking my last one tomorrow so we will see how the rest of the week goes. im not one to have an addictive personality nor am i one to really succumb to comedowns on drugs.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

well today is thursday and i took my last dose on tuesday (which seems like fucking years ago god damn this condition) and i havn't noticed any withdrawal yet. About how long does it take for you to notice withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

shaolinbomber said:


> well today is thursday and i took my last dose on tuesday (which seems like flower* years ago god damn this condition) and i havn't noticed any withdrawal yet. About how long does it take for you to notice withdrawal symptoms?


Not very long, depends how much you take per day. Also withdrawal symptoms aren't going to be physical necessarily. What I've experienced from being on benzos for around 2 years is extreme agitation and restlessness when not on them, which only makes dp skyrocket. Also klonopin is a drug that if you use long term, withdrawal isn't just a week or two, it can be months up to a year.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > well today is thursday and i took my last dose on tuesday (which seems like flower* years ago god damn this condition) and i havn't noticed any withdrawal yet. About how long does it take for you to notice withdrawal symptoms?
> ...


ah ok thanks. Well now that i know this if i get anymore ill only be taking half a pill a day or every other day. I definitely do not want to make my situation worse from benzos.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

shaolinbomber said:


> i have not noticed any physical withdrawal symptoms yet but i havn't been off of them completely. Im taking my last one tomorrow so we will see how the rest of the week goes. im not one to have an addictive personality nor am i one to really succumb to comedowns on drugs.


right not everyone will be addicted to klonopin or other potentially addicitve drugs....some here need to realize that. there is the "potential" for addiction and withdrawal but its not going to happen to everyone. I am currently on Klonopin...taking 1 mg per day for 3 weeks now. I did some research and my pdoc agreed to let me try Lyrica, although she has no problem with me staying on the Klonopin indefinitely as she does not think I have an addictive personalty. I have been taking trileptal and I am not sure it did much more than help me sleep....so im getting off that and trying the Lyrica, which is similar to the older drug Neurontin. In my case and most with DP, reducing the anxiety is the best that can be hoped for with meds.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

aloof said:


> right not everyone will be addicted to klonopin or other potentially addicitve drugs....some here need to realize that. there is the "potential" for addiction and withdrawal but its not going to happen to everyone. I am currently on Klonopin...taking 1 mg per day for 3 weeks now.


I've never heard of anyone whose taken benzos long term and not facing addiction/withdrawal when quitting. If you are on 1 mg for 3 weeks you may not be addicted or face withdrawal but if you take it for a year + you're not going to be able to magically just quit cold turkey or even by tapering off properly without experiencing withdrawal. My doctor never told me this and I tried stopping benzos cold turkey after about a year and then researched that doing so has a high potential for seizures.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> aloof said:
> 
> 
> > right not everyone will be addicted to klonopin or other potentially addicitve drugs....some here need to realize that. there is the "potential" for addiction and withdrawal but its not going to happen to everyone. I am currently on Klonopin...taking 1 mg per day for 3 weeks now.
> ...


so could you hypothetically take klonopin for say a couple months at a time and then taper off slowly and take a break for a couple weeks to the it flush out of your system and then resume use to avoid any potential withdrawals?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i don't know i've never tried that. i would just use it as needed. if it's something that makes a drastic difference in the way you feel and if you are suffering bad then why not use it.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

i definitely feel like i need something right now. I was just driving home and got the shitty/scary sensation like i was coming up on a mushroom high, except without the body high, just the trippy feeling. I still kind of have it but im not letting it drive me into fear. This is part of the HPPD that i guess i have although i've never really felt this aspect of it before until now.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > aloof said:
> ...


I did some research on this and the answer seems to be yes. The threshold for addiction seems to be about 6-8 weeks. If you stop before this point you won't have withdrawal symptoms and you'll take much longer to build up tolerance provided you take a couple weeks off between time on the drug.

Everyone is different when it comes to Benzos (or any drug really), but Kenny is right that no one is immune to addiction. To suggest that would be similar to suggesting one could be immune to heroin addiction. Benzos are a highly addictive drug. What is different is the levels of addiction that people will have and mostly how it will affect them when they come off the drug. I think anyone who cold turkeys after longterm Benzo use is going to be in for a world of hell - but outside of that, we all have different rates at which we can withdraw to avoid side effects.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

shaolinbomber said:


> i definitely feel like i need something right now. I was just driving home and got the shitty/scary sensation like i was coming up on a mushroom high, except without the body high, just the trippy feeling. I still kind of have it but im not letting it drive me into fear. This is part of the HPPD that i guess i have although i've never really felt this aspect of it before until now.


If I were you I would use it. I take benzos still and am dependent on them, but it is what it is. One day I will face having to get off them, but for right now I need them.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

surfingisfun001 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > i definitely feel like i need something right now. I was just driving home and got the shitty/scary sensation like i was coming up on a mushroom high, except without the body high, just the trippy feeling. I still kind of have it but im not letting it drive me into fear. This is part of the HPPD that i guess i have although i've never really felt this aspect of it before until now.
> ...


Absolutely, I should definitely make it clear - Benzos can be an extremely helpful drug. I'm not sure I would be feeling as good as I am today without them. They helped get me out of some horrific depths.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I find Diazepam to be rather shitty tho. Makes me more dp?d, like alcohol. The best benzo for me is Oxazepam followed by Clonazepam. Oxazepam works wonders.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

aloof said:


> right not everyone will be addicted to klonopin or other potentially addicitve drugs....some here need to realize that. there is the "potential" for addiction and withdrawal but its not going to happen to everyone. I am currently on Klonopin...taking 1 mg per day for 3 weeks now. I did some research and my pdoc agreed to let me try Lyrica, although she has no problem with me staying on the Klonopin indefinitely as she does not think I have an addictive personalty. I have been taking trileptal and I am not sure it did much more than help me sleep....so im getting off that and trying the Lyrica, which is similar to the older drug Neurontin. In my case and most with DP, reducing the anxiety is the best that can be hoped for with meds.


well the lyrica made me feel spaced out......even more detached and after only 2 days of taking it. I'm back on the Trileptal, which is very transparent to me and somehow i think it helps- a bit with anxiety and some with evening out my mood. The Klonopin definetly does the most and is the only drug i have taken that has had a major impact with DP/anxiety. I just started taking picamilon, which is considered a supplement- its GABA bonded at the molecular level with Niacin. Only taken it a short while but seems to have some positive effect. I hope to take it (100 grams a day) to replace the 0.5-1gram of Klonopin I have been taking per day....maybe just have the Klonopin for the really bad periods.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyrica made my dp/dr spike like.. shit. I have written about it in another thread that im too lazy to find and link to right now, Im "glad" to hear someone else having the same experience Aloof. Just took one/two days for me to be badly affected by it aswell. I went on it again because of the posibility that it was other factors like Diazepam that made me become so unwell, but now I?ve taken the last Lyrica last night and Im never taking it again. They dont even know why/how it works. Ok im gonna find the thread... nah gonna qoute myself instead, it went like this:



Inzom said:


> Sorry if I?m hijacking the thread but O M F G you guys, I cant believe what seems to be happening. I got this med called Lyrika as stated in previous post and IT SEEMS TO BE WORKING!!! After 2 weeks of hell caused by my usual problems and escalated by some family issues, this med feels like it has glued my brain together and my senses are starting to slightly come back to me and the DP is better and i feel hopeful and happy. I dont know what Lyrika is really, but I will investigate if someone else hasnt already, All I know is that it is not a normal antidepressant or benzo.
> 
> My happyness could only be stronger if you my fellow sufferers could be helped by this med, I have tears in my eyes.
> 
> ...


Hmm it wont let me make separate quotes, oh well.

The first post was probably Placebo or I was having a good day because of hope for this new med to work, but it could also have been its good effects, before the shit hit the fan.


----------

